# CPM1 de omron y display de 7 segmentos



## Ing_ctes (Oct 26, 2008)

Hola a todo, estoy haciendo un laburo con el PLC CPM1 de OMRON y necesitaría sacar unos datos por un display de 7 segmentos, e visto que este tiene una función de conversión a 7 segmentos que se llama SDEC(78), el problema es que aunque leo y leo el manual no consigo entender como se la aplica.
Si alguien ya la a utilizado y quiere explicarme seria muy bienvenido.
Gracias

PD: Aclaro ante todo que no me sirve sacar los datos en 4 bits y decodificarlos afuera.


----------



## Ing_ctes (Oct 29, 2008)

Bueno como nadie me contesto el tema supongo que no es muy usada la función, igualmente pude entender como funciona, PLC de por medio, así que lo voy a compartir con ustedes.
La función es la siguiente SDEC(78) (Les dejo una imagen del bloque) y se la utiliza de la siguiente manera:

Bloque superior: Mientras la entrada a este bloque este en ON, si hace la conversión, es una especie de activación del bloque.

Bloque S: Aquí va el dato que se quiere convertir, por ejemplo un número o un contador.

Bloque Di: Aquí ponemos cuantos displays vamos a manejar, ya que alguno de estos PLC pueden manejar 4 o 5 

Bloque D: En este bloque le indicamos que grupo de salida vamos a usar, en mi caso particular, el PLC tiene dos grupos 10CH y 11CH, pero solo es posible usar el grupo 10CH ya que al otro no le alcanzan el numero de salidas

Y listo, es cuestión de esperar los datos convertidos en la salida nada mas…
Bueno como ultima acotación les diré que mi profesor tampoco me quiso decir como se usaba la función, con la finalidad de que me rompiera un poco la cabeza y esta bueno cuando te das cuenta y sale andando por tus propios medios…

Saludos


----------

